# Vinea Are In The Ground



## Lizerdking (Apr 7, 2012)

*Vines Are In The Ground*

Just put in 49 vines, half marquette half landot noir. I'm lost on how far back to prune them, does anyone have a photo/link showing the initial planting pruning? Ok to do it a day or two after getting them in the ground?

I spaced them ~6' between vines and 8' between rows.... sound ok for these two variates?


I'll get some photos up in the next post, getting to dark to snap any now.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 7, 2012)

That is great spacing for those vines. 












The first one shows the pruned vine including roots - 1-x vine.

The second one is just showing the same pruned vine only showing the top.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 7, 2012)

The first year I planted mine, I did not prune at all. did little pruning the second year, the third year ( this year ) I pruned the way they should be. right or wrong, thats what I did.


----------



## Lizerdking (Apr 9, 2012)

Pictures as promised.

I topped up the holes with some black dirt and surrounded them with some pine nuggets, and gave them a good watering.

They're calling for a hard frost tonight, should i cover? worry?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 9, 2012)

You could cover, but it shouldn't hurt them at this stage. You might lose the bigger scraggly buds, but others will grow in their place.


----------



## Lizerdking (Jul 12, 2012)

Getting my butt kicked!

This dry summer heat, lack of time to water, and Japanese beetles are making this first year tough!

They were ignored for a couple weeks and when i came back to check on them this weekend, I've lost one vine to the heat/dry (no leaves left on it) and the rest are not doing the best.... Leaves yellowing, full of beetle holes... 

Any chance that my dead vine will revive with some water? I had 4 that never grew from the get go... I'm down to 44  Can I take a cutting this fall and try to root it over the winter to replace the dead guys?

No time to stand and hose each vine, so i set up a couple rotary sprinklers and let them soak the area for about 12 hours overnight the past couple days. Seven spray to follow now that the ground is moist again.

I'll update a few pics tonight.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 12, 2012)

Lizerdking said:


> Getting my butt kicked!
> 
> This dry summer heat, lack of time to water, and Japanese beetles are making this first year tough!
> 
> ...


 
It may have gone dormant, I also have a number of them that have droped their leaves, but still watering them to keep the roots alive. Guess we will find out in the spring

On doing cutting, wait untill Jan or Feb to prune if you have any that have gone agressive and root some of those. You may want to just leave them be for the time being and do pruning the next year.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 12, 2012)

There certainly is every chance the defoliated vine will grow again now that you have moisture. Did the vines freeze after they sarted to grow at all? That could lead to lackluster vigor. Keep them watered, weed free and happy and they will do better.


----------



## Lizerdking (Jul 13, 2012)

Pictures of Limp vines below...


----------



## Louie1277 (Dec 21, 2012)

Trust me I know how you feel I lost a couple of them during the summer time. Don't know if the water line wasnt working but most of the other planets did great.


----------



## Lizerdking (Nov 8, 2013)

Bringing this one back from the dead.

It's been two years... I still don't have posts in and lines hung! they have grown up their bamboo supports, but they haven't grown much.

I've dug some holes, just not all of them. I have the posts, just not all of them. Ugh... I need to get to work.

What should i expect out of next year's crop, it'll be the 3rd summer, any chance of getting any fruit?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 8, 2013)

If you don't have them on the trellis and they aren't much bigger than the bamboo poles, you probably should get the posts in, the wire run and limit the crop. You need the vigor to go into growing the vine better to get on the trellis.


----------



## Lizerdking (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok, we had another child along with a job change this spring, things have been hectic, and the grapes were ignored. 

The good news is, I now have the posts set and wire run. I've started the pruning, hopefully I've done it correctly.

They were growing rather bushlike, I've selected the longest shoots coming out of the oldest growth and pretty much pruned everything else off.

I've went with TWC, the varieties are Marquette and Landot Noir, I have string tying the the shoot/bamboo up the top wire to assist in training.


Am I on the right path finally?


----------



## Pat57 (Jun 19, 2014)

Just wondering, what is your soil like? have you fertilized the vines yet?

Pat


----------



## grapeman (Jun 20, 2014)

Sounds like you are proceeding alright. Might be a good idea to add a small handful of 10-10-10 scattered around each vine early on ASAP. Good luck and congrats on the addition.


----------

